# What Phosphorus fertilizer?



## ajahrendt07 (Jun 23, 2021)

On my soil test results this year it showed moderate to low levels of phosphorus but high and very high levels of potassium. Therefore, I'm thinking a 12-12-12 wouldn't be necessary as I likely don't need any more potassium in the ground. What fertilizers do you recommend for phosphorus and how much/when should be applied? My soil test guy recommended Monoammonium Phosphate…any cost effective options out there? Thanks for the help!


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

https://www.siteone.com/en/12030-best-fertilizer-0-45-0-50-lb/p/149869

Something like that ^ if you are wanting pure phos, you'll have to search around


----------



## ajahrendt07 (Jun 23, 2021)

If I used a 12-12-12 would that be bad considering I have a high potassium level? Is it something to pay attention to to possibly get to too high of a level of potassium?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

What's your pH? If on the low end, HD had DAP, 18-26-0, which when dissolved is more alkaline than MAP.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-DAP-Fertilizer-GDAP-40/316885118


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Robert N. Carrow's book Turfgrass Soil Fertility and Chemical Problems says "Excessive K can contribute to salinity stress; suppress Mg, Ca, or Mn uptake; cause fertilizer burn."


----------

